#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Тайский лесной монастырь Ват Рам Поенг (Wat Ram Poeng)

## Калкий

Что про него известно, есть ли русский опыт прибывания там?

----------


## Ittosai

В этом монастыре живёт русская монахиня мэчи Надя. http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=889.0

----------

Калкий (15.10.2012), Топпер- (15.10.2012)

----------

